# Child dependent visa 445



## ymb (Dec 19, 2013)

*I want to bring my child to Australia as soon as possible which is the best way?*

Hi ,
After extensive search , I have finally landed here, please advice me on this

Iam a permanent resident of Australia from 2011 ,currently Iam in australia , I have sent my wife to india for delivery in may 2013( she was on 820 partner visa when her first stage was cleared and now still waiting for PR) and my baby is born in india on september 2013, So I went to india to see my new born in september and immediately I have applied for Indian passport for the child and came back to Australia because I dont have much leave at work. Now I need to apply for child visa (101) .

I have few questions ,

I want to bring my child as soon as possible , so which is the best way to bring my child to australia soon.?

Either apply for child visa 101 and then apply for visitor visa ? ( if so do I need to post signed forms to india) ?
or 

Apply for visitor visa first and then after coming to australia apply for onshore ( Iam not sure if he gets no further stay in visitor visa then I may not be able to apply ) 

2.My wife`s visa is not yet finalized ,so can I add my child visa application to my wife`s application? 


my solicitor is telling me to apply for 445 dependent visa for baby...or apply for visitor visa and then after the baby comes to australia I can apply for child visa or add to my wife`s application .

Iam really confused

Please .......help me


Thanks 
ymb


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

When did your wife initially apply for her 309? The 445 is the cheapest and easiest way to get your child PR. It's the route I took for my son.


----------



## ymb (Dec 19, 2013)

she didnt apply for 309 , she applied for 820 partner visa in 2012 may, if I apply for 445 I need to apply for permanent resident application again , where as 101 visa is straight forward right
? so if I apply for 445 can i apply for visitor visa after that , what is the advantage of 445 over 101 .

from immi website...I found this

"A Dependent Child visa (subclass 445) is a temporary visa for the child of a parent who holds a temporary Partner visa that does not already include the child.

If this visa is granted, the child also needs to make a permanent Partner visa application before the parent's permanent Partner visa is decided.

The child can be in or outside Australia when they apply for this visa."


A Child visa (subclass 101) lets an eligible parent sponsor their child to live in Australia indefinitely. The parent can apply on behalf of a child younger than 18 years of age.

An eligible parent is:

an Australian citizen
the holder of an Australian permanent resident visa
an eligible New Zealand citizen.
The child must be outside Australia when the application is lodged and when the visa is granted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

I see and you can apply for it for them. It is very straight forward. You apply for the 445, it is granted much quicker than the 101. As soon as it is granted you send off the form to have them added to your wifes spouse visa. Its a simple form with no fee and takes just weeks for that to be done. Then in May 2014 when your wife gets PR so will the child but they have all the same privileges as your wife whilst on the 445, medicare, centrelink etc. 

Yes you can apply for the tourist visa at the same time so they can travel to Australia.


----------



## ymb (Dec 19, 2013)

_shel said:


> I see and you can apply for it for them. It is very straight forward. You apply for the 445, it is granted much quicker than the 101. As soon as it is granted you send off the form to have them added to your wifes spouse visa. Its a simple form with no fee and takes just weeks for that to be done. Then in May 2014 when your wife gets PR so will the child but they have all the same privileges as your wife whilst on the 445, medicare, centrelink etc.
> 
> Yes you can apply for the tourist visa at the same time so they can travel to Australia.



Hi Shel
thank for all your help and information,


So Finally shall I apply for 445 from India and then apply for tourist visa immediately after that ........and when my child comes to australia , I add the 445 visa to my wifes`s visa ....just if I get 445 before my wife get PR ...? but

when my child is in australia on tourist visa....I don`t get any benefits for centrelink or baby bonus right?


because when I apply for 445 from india and bring the baby on tourist visa, I dont want to face any other problems .....

Iam not going to consider 101 child visa then..

Thank you


----------



## ymb (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Shel

I have spoken to my consultant, and he had communicated with the Australian embassy in New Delhi , they said that I cannot apply for 445 visa , as my wife is only on 820 visa . so they suggested me to apply for Tourist visa . but not the family stream . will there be any problem after that, After coming to Australia ,can I apply for dependent visa then?
Please suggest me .
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

Your so called 'agent' is a fool. 

Without paying an agent you can see yourself the chikd can apply for the 445

child might be able to get this visa if:

Dependent Child visa (subclass 445)

*their parent holds a temporary Partner visa (subclass 309 or 820) or a Dependent Child visa (subclass 445)*
they are sponsored by the same person who sponsored their parent
they are single
they are younger than 18 years of age, or one of the following:
financially dependent on their parent holding the temporary Partner visa, or
incapacitated for work due to the total or partial loss of bodily or mental functions.


----------



## Rina12 (Aug 9, 2015)

My husband is Australian citizens, we used to live in malaysia for many years, got married there and has two sons. I was divorced with two sons, one name alex and the other name gary. Ive been looking after alex but my brother decided to adopted gary. Due to my financial issue i cant looked after for both of them. Now my husband, two sons and alex along with me are living in australia under spouse visa 820 and now Just being granted a visa 801 along with alex. But i have not declared my other son with the immigration yet. My son was being taking care by my brother for many years. Recently he has a new wife which hates gary, with all of the conflict with his wife, he decided to leave gary with my mother. I was heartbroken of this issue. My mother is old and she cant even looked after herself. I don't know what to do? I just wanted to get gary back. I never mention this to the immigration is because I would never thaught that my brother would make such decisions. Everything just change so fast, now Me and my husband want to get my son back and trying to apply a visa for him. I need help, how can I declared my son after I have told immigration that I only have three sons but not four sons. I need help..


----------



## roland_bosshar (Feb 11, 2019)

*Dependent Child Visa 445*

I am 24 years old and I have been granted with Extended Eligibility Dependent Child Visa 445 after I have proven to immigration that I am fully financially dependent with my mum. Now, I am in Australia and we lodged our application for Permanent Partner Visa 801.

Under vevo, my visa grants my UNLIMITED work rights and study rights.

Question: Can I work? OR should I still prove dependency status (financially dependent) while awaiting for the 801 decision?

Thank you.


----------



## roland_bosshar (Feb 11, 2019)

*Dependent Child Visa 445*

I am 24 years old and I have been granted with Extended Eligibility Dependent Child Visa 445 after I have proven to immigration that I am fully financially dependent with my mum. Now, I am in Australia and we lodged our application for Permanent Partner Visa 801.

Under vevo, my visa grants my UNLIMITED work rights and study rights.

Question: Can I work? OR should I still prove dependency status (financially dependent) while awaiting for the 801 decision?

Thank you.


----------



## Sgm99 (Feb 24, 2020)

roland_bosshar said:


> I am 24 years old and I have been granted with Extended Eligibility Dependent Child Visa 445 after I have proven to immigration that I am fully financially dependent with my mum. Now, I am in Australia and we lodged our application for Permanent Partner Visa 801.
> 
> Under vevo, my visa grants my UNLIMITED work rights and study rights.
> 
> ...


Hi. So how old are you when you applied for sc 445? Where did you apply, in australia or in the philippines. And may i know the requirements and the supporting documents you used? Thanks


----------

